# God And Guns: Virginia Senate Passes Bill To Allow Firearms In Churches



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/micah-r/201...a-senate-passes-bill-allow-firearms-churches/


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I have been armed in church for years. Our pastor has spoken on more than one occasion to the congregation to let them know there are church members who are armed and positioned to protect them if the need should arise. I'm not alone by any means. There are at least a dozen other members who are armed on any given Sunday. In addition to that, there's someone who locks all the exterior doors when the service begins and who has to unlock the door for anyone wanting to enter after the service is underway. The door keeper is ALWAYS armed.


----------

